# Bulb kit for Hymer E700 (Ducato 1997 2 headlamp style)



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Want to buy a bulb kit for the Continong but I guess they're not a standard on-the-shelf Halford solution. Has anyone done it, got a list, got advice?

Thanks
John
Motorhome Radio - just find the radio player on the home page and click the drop down menu, please choose us!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

I think they are indeed standard bulbs unless you've got xenon units fitted. :? 

I would imagine they're H1 type headlight bulbs (ours on the N&B are) and the remainder are just the usual bulbs same as any car. No doubt a Hymer owner will be along soon to confirm but I think you'll be OK buying a standard car bulb kit based on the H1 headlight.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi John
> 
> I think they are indeed standard bulbs unless you've got xenon units fitted. :?
> 
> I would imagine they're H1 type headlight bulbs (ours on the N&B are) and the remainder are just the usual bulbs same as any car. No doubt a Hymer owner will be along soon to confirm but I think you'll be OK buying a standard car bulb kit based on the H1 headlight.


Well no other Hymer owner did come along! Thanks for the info, off to Halfords for triangles and bulbs and other opportunities to waste my money!

John
Motorhome Radio - Just find the radio player on the home page, click on the drop down ... and choose.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had 1995 B584, most of the bulbs were Hella.

Bought a complete kit in Auchan, Calais for about 4€.

Regards.


----------

